# Curious



## alex_ornelas (Apr 22, 2014)

I was wondering is it me or do any of you look at your tort and think. Hey u kinda look like a little old man. Sounds weird i know but ill look at Oliver in his enclosure and think hey u look like a little old man. Hahah


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2014)

alex_ornelas said:


> I was wondering is it me or do any of you look at your tort and think. Hey u kinda look like a little old man. Sounds weird i know but ill look at Oliver in his enclosure and think hey u look like a little old man. Hahah



* I see your point!


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine often get refered to as grumpy old man


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 28, 2014)

My wife always said that they looks like old lady with smiley face.


----------



## yillt (May 5, 2014)

I agree. My baby tort looks like an 100 year old human female sometimes.


----------

